

Shell providers - catch404

I've been finding a need for a hosted shell lately. Does anyone have any recommendations? Have the following requirements:<p>cron
public www
cgi-bin (would be nice not really required)
python
ruby
emacs<p>I've had a search and to my surprise haven't seen this discussion so thought it could be interesting. I had one a long time ago when Linux boxes were not so common and I wanted ad free hosting.
======
_delirium
<http://sdf.lonestar.org/> is one of the better ones that's been around
forever. It has www and cgi-bin in the free account, though you need the $36
one-time-fee account for php/perl/python/ruby CGIs. Cron seems to require the
$36/yr account. Details: <http://sdf.lonestar.org/?join>

A lot of people these days just buy a small VPS instead of getting a shell
account. Upside is more control; downside is, well, more control (you're also
the sysadmin).

